# Teaching in Dubai



## Lewy1983

Hi, 

This is my first post so bare with me if things have been answered before.

Basically I am seriously considering teaching in Dubai from September 2012, as of yet there are only few jobs advertised on the TES but that will change come Easter i know.

I am in my fourth year of teaching Art and Design at secondary level in the UK, I feel like i need a change and I want to experience a new environment and earn some money.

Basically as I am starting out on my research I was wondering if any of you can help me. What do I need to start doing? What would I need to sort out before I could go (VISA etc). Do any of you have any advice? Where should I be looking, what should I be avoiding?

Any help you give me will be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks
Paul


----------



## rustysmart

Sorry Paul for jumping in on your thread, but my post was going to be fairly similar.

My wife has been in talks with Wellington Primary School about a possible position for next year, I wondered if anyone could let me know what they think/know about the school.

Thanks for any advice you can give. Once again, sorry Paul for jumping in!


----------



## nm62

rustysmart said:


> Sorry Paul for jumping in on your thread, but my post was going to be fairly similar.
> 
> My wife has been in talks with Wellington Primary School about a possible position for next year, I wondered if anyone could let me know what they think/know about the school.
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can give. Once again, sorry Paul for jumping in!


Wellington is part of gems group
GEMS Education : : Our Schools - List of our schools 

Knowledge and human development authority has given them Good for the last academic year...
Schools are graded on a scale of unsatisfactory, Acceptable, Good and Outstanding.... 
Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Reports 

we have 2 -3 wellington schools here mainly with British/ western teachers and students...

I think it is a good school... go for it...


----------



## Ethan anaya

Lewy1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post so bare with me if things have been answered before.
> 
> Basically I am seriously considering teaching in Dubai from September 2012, as of yet there are only few jobs advertised on the TES but that will change come Easter i know.
> 
> I am in my fourth year of teaching Art and Design at secondary level in the UK, I feel like i need a change and I want to experience a new environment and earn some money.
> 
> Basically as I am starting out on my research I was wondering if any of you can help me. What do I need to start doing? What would I need to sort out before I could go (VISA etc). Do any of you have any advice? Where should I be looking, what should I be avoiding?
> 
> Any help you give me will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there i'm a teacher myself if u have UK experience u'd be very welcome here Art & Design teacher definitely earn more, I believe u have good room here u shud try but teaching is not a very well paid profession but since u have Uk experience u may get 10,000 + all the best and do let me know if u find a good job
> 
> 
> Many Thanks
> A teacher


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ethan anaya said:


> Lewy1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post so bare with me if things have been answered before.
> 
> Basically I am seriously considering teaching in Dubai from September 2012, as of yet there are only few jobs advertised on the TES but that will change come Easter i know.
> 
> I am in my fourth year of teaching Art and Design at secondary level in the UK, I feel like i need a change and I want to experience a new environment and earn some money.
> 
> Basically as I am starting out on my research I was wondering if any of you can help me. What do I need to start doing? What would I need to sort out before I could go (VISA etc). Do any of you have any advice? Where should I be looking, what should I be avoiding?
> 
> Any help you give me will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there i'm a teacher myself if u have UK experience u'd be very welcome here Art & Design teacher definitely earn more, I believe u have good room here u shud try but teaching is not a very well paid profession but since u have Uk experience u may get 10,000 + all the best and do let me know if u find a good job
> 
> 
> Many Thanks
> A teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not use text talk it is against our rules.... the word is YOU not U.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pink Fairie

Please can someone guide me to the forum rules? Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - FAQ: vBulletin FAQ


----------



## Pink Fairie

Pink Fairie said:


> Please can someone guide me to the forum rules? Thanks


Ignore that, I found them!


----------



## nm62

Ethan anaya said:


> Lewy1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Hi there i'm a teacher myself if u have UK experience u'd be very welcome here Art & Design teacher definitely earn more, I believe u have good room here u shud try but teaching is not a very well paid profession but since u have Uk experience u may get 10,000 + all the best and do let me know if u find a good job
> 
> 
> Many Thanks
> A teacher
> 
> 
> 
> hey ethan anaya
> what subject do you teach? I teach commerce
Click to expand...


----------



## Mags_84

*Thinking the same....*

Hi Paul,

Im currently in my 3rd year teaching Business Studies in the UK and have decided to go to teach in dubai starting August 2012 myself! This is also my first post as have just joined the forum. I have been researching now for about 6 weeks. I have spent sometime completing a good CV and covering letter, and made a shortlist of secondary schools. I did contact about 6 schools directly, and the heads got back to me which was great and said wait until January until the jobs are advertised on the TES and their websites etc. 

There is also an agency, called that I spoke to the other day and were very helpful, a couple of friends got jobs through them!

Would be good to get in touch as we are at the same stage!!!

Danielle


----------



## Southak

Paul send me a pm. I have a few friends who are teachers over here im sure one of them could help you out with a few bits of advice.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Southak said:


> Paul send me a pm. I have a few friends who are teachers over here im sure one of them could help you out with a few bits of advice.


Why not share your knowledge? Asking for people to pm questions makes the forum redundant.. the forum is for the exchange of knowledge.


----------



## Southak

MaidenScotland said:


> Why not share your knowledge? Asking for people to pm questions makes the forum redundant.. the forum is for the exchange of knowledge.


Because i have no knowledge. I am not a teacher. My friends are. Thus paul can send me his email address or something and i will ask my friends if they can help him and if they feel like it they can get in touch. 

Is that alright?


----------



## Lewy1983

Mags_84 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Im currently in my 3rd year teaching Business Studies in the UK and have decided to go to teach in dubai starting August 2012 myself! This is also my first post as have just joined the forum. I have been researching now for about 6 weeks. I have spent sometime completing a good CV and covering letter, and made a shortlist of secondary schools. I did contact about 6 schools directly, and the heads got back to me which was great and said wait until January until the jobs are advertised on the TES and their websites etc.
> 
> There is also an agency, called that I spoke to the other day and were very helpful, a couple of friends got jobs through them!
> 
> Would be good to get in touch as we are at the same stage!!!
> 
> Danielle


Hi Danielle I have messaged you with my email address, sorry for the late reply, i had forgotten i posted on here! oops!!

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Lewy1983

Well I have just found out that I cant private message until I have posted 5 times on the forum. So if you still read this contact me on here. I am also from Liverpool and as you said it would be good to get in touch to help each other out seeing as we are at the same stage.

Sorry Southak I cant pm you but any help you or your friends can provide would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance
Paul


----------



## Mags_84

*Job hunting...*

Hi Paul,

Thanks for getting back in touch! Ive actually had a telephone interview for one school and an actual interview for another since I posted, although don't find out until next week. It's been all stations go. Does all seem a bit daunting mind but I think that's beacuse it is becoming a little more real. I don't know whether to extend my search to Abu Dhabi and Qatar. 

Hows your search going?

Danielle


----------



## Lewy1983

Mags_84 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thanks for getting back in touch! Ive actually had a telephone interview for one school and an actual interview for another since I posted, although don't find out until next week. It's been all stations go. Does all seem a bit daunting mind but I think that's beacuse it is becoming a little more real. I don't know whether to extend my search to Abu Dhabi and Qatar.
> 
> Hows your search going?
> 
> Danielle


Hi Danielle,

Wow congratulations, that's fantastic and I'll have my fingers crossed for you!

I'm still currently searching and finding out which schools to contact. Going to spend this week finalising a cover letter and CV and then send some out. Where did u see the jobs advertised that you were interviewed for? 

There are loads of companies claiming to help you find jobs, do you know which ones are better?

There are so many questions flying around my head (what happens to my pension, do I pay for a visa etc) its crazy haha

Paul x


----------



## Mags_84

Thanks, I have my fingers crossed too! I've probably got a fair few answers to your questions but not sure how much info about particular schools I can divulge on here. Can you pm message me? Can always send you my cover letter to have a look at too.

I did name a couple of places on here last time and they got moderated out.


----------



## Lewy1983

I have PM messaged you however I have a feeling that you have to have posted 5 times to reply to it. I included my email address in the message of thats easier. Anything you can help me with ill appreciate, I am getting a bit snowed under!

Thanks


----------



## xcazx22

I am currently looking for teaching jobs in September and I'm just wondering how people who were looking December have got on? In terms of good salaries is 10,000 aed enough to live on? Thanks


----------



## Lewy1983

I've been actively look since end of January and have applied for a few jobs. Unfortunately not had an interview. I've decided to branch out further afield and am now looking for jobs outside the UAE as well, as I really want new experiences abroad!


----------



## Jemskem

Lewy1983 said:


> I've been actively look since end of January and have applied for a few jobs. Unfortunately not had an interview. I've decided to branch out further afield and am now looking for jobs outside the UAE as well, as I really want new experiences abroad!


Hi I've been looking for jobs in dubai since January too and have applied to quite a few now, It's only really been this week I've started to hear back! Got an interview on Friday in London and one next week in Birmingham so you might hear in the next couple of weeks or so don't give up!


----------



## jkhanom

*interview*



Jemskem said:


> Hi I've been looking for jobs in dubai since January too and have applied to quite a few now, It's only really been this week I've started to hear back! Got an interview on Friday in London and one next week in Birmingham so you might hear in the next couple of weeks or so don't give up!


Hey well done, what subject do you teach?


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> Hey well done, what subject do you teach?


English - what about you? which schools/companies have you applied to?


----------



## Lewy1983

I don't know whether you were asking me but I teach Art. Ive applied to Wellington school but didn't hear anything and I've applied for a couple in Qatar. Also sent my CV and covering letter to most schools in Dubai, and registered with trachanywhere.


----------



## jkhanom

I teach French. Have applied virtually every where too. Who is the London interview with? Just so I can tick off the list.


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> I teach French. Have applied virtually every where too. Who is the London interview with? Just so I can tick off the list.


It's called school of research science it's a Muslim school rather than an international school like most others I've applied to. I've just read another post from a different thread that said theyd just sent their cv and letter of application to most reputable schools in Dubai regardless of whether they'd advertised and ended up with a decent job through that! So that might be worth a try? Think I'll try that if I'm not successful with the interviews I have!


----------



## rustysmart

I also emailed a few schools even before anyone advertised for posts. I got my job before Christmas in the end but was invited to interview by two other schools just after Christmas. If anyone wants any help with CV or letter I would be more than happy to help - just PM me


----------



## Jemskem

rustysmart said:


> I also emailed a few schools even before anyone advertised for posts. I got my job before Christmas in the end but was invited to interview by two other schools just after Christmas. If anyone wants any help with CV or letter I would be more than happy to help - just PM me


Could u help with interview questions? What was your interview like? I'm so nervous in interviews but haven't got a clue even what to prepare for this one!


----------



## jkhanom

good luck for your interview, let us know how it goes


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> good luck for your interview, let us know how it goes


Thanks! Will keep yas updated fingers crossed!


----------



## Hunnybunny

xcazx22 said:


> I am currently looking for teaching jobs in September and I'm just wondering how people who were looking December have got on? In terms of good salaries is 10,000 aed enough to live on? Thanks


I was always told that 11-12k was the minimum to expect in Dubai and I am quite happy with getting that. However, very few schools that I have heard of seem to offer this as a minimum. I suppose there are plenty of candidates to pick from and its very much a recruiters market in Dubai . I was surprised that one of the more well known schools in Dubai only offer around 9-10k. But then again maybe thats the going rate now........


----------



## samsexpat

Hi all
You can try AMSI schools "al Mawakeb & ISAS". They pay well! 13k+ if you have experience. 

Check also a school for locals only I forgot the name it's based in Abu dhabi but it has branches all over the UAE they pay 24k! I'm sure about it.


----------



## Hunnybunny

samsexpat said:


> Hi all
> You can try AMSI schools "al Mawakeb & ISAS". They pay well! 13k+ if you have experience.
> 
> Check also a school for locals only I forgot the name it's based in Abu dhabi but it has branches all over the UAE they pay 24k! I'm sure about it.


Then again my friend who was offered 9-10 had two years experience unless that makes a big difference.


----------



## craignewcastle

My wife is a newly qualified teacher and earns 12k a month inc living allowance


----------



## Pink Fairie

craignewcastle said:


> My wife is a newly qualified teacher and earns 12k a month inc living allowance


Who does she work for? That is more than some teachers I know who have 3yrs experience!  does that include full school fee's for dependant children too?


----------



## Hunnybunny

Pink Fairie said:


> Who does she work for? That is more than some teachers I know who have 3yrs experience!  does that include full school fee's for dependant children too?


I think it just varies so much but you don't tend to hear of schools that offer 12k and above. Rather far below that. They are also the ones who advertise on TES (thats where I thought the better schools advertise??????). I don't know if it has something to do with the recession ?
Any of my friends who tried to negotiate above the 10k mark at a few different schools were flat out told "no".
Lets face the schools do have their pick of candidates in a place like Dubai. Based on my own experience I personally expected 11-12k starting off with 2 or 3 years experience and thats what I got.


----------



## craignewcastle

Don't want to mention the school however it's a well know school in emirates hills area


----------



## MissS_185

I've just been offered a business teaching position for September at a school. So if you need any info or anything let me know and I'll tell you about interview process, application, relocation etc ... It's exciting and lots of us will be in the same position as 'newbies' so hopefully we can all support and help each other!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

MissS_185 said:


> I've just been offered a business teaching position for September at a school. So if you need any info or anything let me know and I'll tell you about interview process, application, relocation etc ... It's exciting and lots of us will be in the same position as 'newbies' so hopefully we can all support and help each other!!





Why not do a thread telling us what the process is?

Maiden

p.s my son when to Stamford school.


----------



## MissS_185

I will if it'll help maybe other people who have been successful can contribute and we can do a top tips thread! 

I don't live very far from Stamford school!!


----------



## jkhanom

*any news*

Am just wondering whether any these interviews have come to Fruition yet? Please can anybody aPM me with details of interview cover letter and application process as I too am in the same boat.


----------



## MissS_185

I got a job start in August.

I'll PM you some details or PM with your email and I'll send some stuff to you!


----------



## French_Teacher

Hello everyone !

I am also looking for teaching position for August/ September 2012 in UAE. 

But... where should I look for teaching a job ? Please share the websites ? ^^

Thanks


----------



## Jemskem

French_Teacher said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> I am also looking for teaching position for August/ September 2012 in UAE.
> 
> But... where should I look for teaching a job ? Please share the websites ? ^^
> 
> Thanks


Check out TES that's where I found most jobs I didn't really look else where but I've heard others in this site say they emailed schools direct with their cvs and letters without an advert and got jobs from that. I've had two interviews and still waiting to hear back!


----------



## French_Teacher

Jemskem said:


> Check out TES that's where I found most jobs I didn't really look else where but I've heard others in this site say they emailed schools direct with their cvs and letters without an advert and got jobs from that. I've had two interviews and still waiting to hear back!


Hi !

Sorry for the typos. I wanted to write "(looking) for *a* teaching job". hehe !

Thanks Jemskem ! I think that it is a great idea to send emails to most of the schools. It will take time but... if we want to job we need to work hard. hehe !

What are you teaching ?

__


----------



## Jemskem

French_Teacher said:


> Hi !
> 
> Sorry for the typos. I wanted to write "(looking) for *a* teaching job". hehe !
> 
> Thanks Jemskem ! I think that it is a great idea to send emails to most of the schools. It will take time but... if we want to job we need to work hard. hehe !
> 
> What are you teaching ?
> 
> __


I teach English - it's my first qualified year teaching actually, been trying to get that out the way so I can move countries! Fingers crossed! How long you been teaching? What made you think of Dubai?


----------



## French_Teacher

^^ 

I graduated in 2009. One of my dream is to live in the Emirates ! Life is good overthere. 
Well... that's what I think. What about you, why Dubai ? ^^
--


----------



## Jemskem

French_Teacher said:


> ^^
> 
> I graduated in 2009. One of my dream is to live in the Emirates ! Life is good overthere.
> Well... that's what I think. What about you, why Dubai ? ^^
> --


Life is definitely good over there! English economy is rubbish and there's no chance of saving for a mortgage or the future living here. I've got friends in Dubai who love it and totally sold it to me. Plus reckon the experience teaching there would be immense


----------



## jkhanom

Jemskem said:


> Life is definitely good over there! English economy is rubbish and there's no chance of saving for a mortgage or the future living here. I've got friends in Dubai who love it and totally sold it to me. Plus reckon the experience teaching there would be immense


any news?


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> any news?


Still nothing for SRS but Repton replied to an email I sent advising that the recruitment process should be complete by 20th March and we'll hear after that date so fingers crossed I'll know within the next few days! You had anything back from any applications?


----------



## jkhanom

Jemskem said:


> Still nothing for SRS but Repton replied to an email I sent advising that the recruitment process should be complete by 20th March and we'll hear after that date so fingers crossed I'll know within the next few days! You had anything back from any applications?


nothing as yet and am worried about srs salary cos I have kids. Who did you e mail at repton?


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> nothing as yet and am worried about srs salary cos I have kids. Who did you e mail at repton?


The head teacher his name is Jonathan Hughes D’Aeth and the email address I used was [email protected]. 

Have you also tried the company called GEMS? That has lots of schools so might have positions available. I applied to them in January had a phone interview had a skype interview set up which they postponed to a face to face interview then told me before the interview that unfortunately I was unsuccessful  but might be worth a shot emailing them?


----------



## lauranash

Sorry to nudge in... I had an interview for Repton too. What did you make of it?


----------



## jkhanom

lauranash said:


> Sorry to nudge in... I had an interview for Repton too. What did you make of it?


you guys must be really good.what subject do you teach?


----------



## Jemskem

lauranash said:


> Sorry to nudge in... I had an interview for Repton too. What did you make of it?


I thought it was OK actually I was interviewed by David Flint and Helen Allen and they made me feel really at ease (not sure if that gave a false sense of security though! :/ ) Where was your interview? what subject do you teach? I emailed them this morning to find out when they'll let us know if we're successful or not and they got back to me advising should be in the next few days so fingers crossed!


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> nothing as yet and am worried about srs salary cos I have kids. Who did you e mail at repton?


Did you find out what the salary was like at SRS? I think you would get free schooling for your children if you had a position with them.


----------



## jkhanom

Jemskem said:


> Did you find out what the salary was like at SRS? I think you would get free schooling for your children if you had a position with them.


no unfortunately still none the wiser. i dont want to put myself through the whole process until i know for sure.


----------



## Lsn

Sorry - repton Laura here. Different user name. I had mine at repton UK and I was made to feel very at ease too  I was told we would find out at some point next week. I'm a primary teacher, you?


----------



## Jemskem

Lsn said:


> Sorry - repton Laura here. Different user name. I had mine at repton UK and I was made to feel very at ease too  I was told we would find out at some point next week. I'm a primary teacher, you?


Secondary English - I'm hoping we find out asap the waiting is killing me I think I'm going to be devastated if I'm not successful! haha. Did you get a tour of Repton while you were there? It's nice that they made us feel so at ease - I'm usually a mess in interviews but they were so encouraging I felt I was better at this one.


----------



## jkhanom

Jemskem said:


> Secondary English - I'm hoping we find out asap the waiting is killing me I think I'm going to be devastated if I'm not successful! haha. Did you get a tour of Repton while you were there? It's nice that they made us feel so at ease - I'm usually a mess in interviews but they were so encouraging I felt I was better at this one.


you guys are fretting and quite rightly so i just read in depth into repton and it sounds wonderful. what details about dubai did they go into?


----------



## Lsn

Not really a 'tour' but I had a little look around. That's great that you feel so positive. Ill keep my fingers crossed for you and maybe we'll meet in august!  Did you find out much about the accommodation? That's something I'm LEDs clued up on...


----------



## jkhanom

jkhanom said:


> you guys are fretting and quite rightly so i just read in depth into repton and it sounds wonderful. what details about dubai did they go into?


just thinking if they went into loads then thats a good sign right?:eyebrows:


----------



## Lsn

LEDs?? Stupid phone! 'less'* lol


----------



## Jemskem

Lsn said:


> Not really a 'tour' but I had a little look around. That's great that you feel so positive. Ill keep my fingers crossed for you and maybe we'll meet in august!  Did you find out much about the accommodation? That's something I'm LEDs clued up on...


fingers crossed for you too! I didn't find out much about the accommodation to be honest, I think I remember them telling me that it would be a one bed apartment and they might even have told me the area it was in but I can't remember what it was called if they did! I know that it will be furnished though so that's good. They also said that when you get to dubai they meet you at the airport and take you to your apartment and there's a welcome pack waiting for ya with things like bread and milk etc (essentials to tide you over for a day or two). They told me that the first two months there are the worst until everything is sorted out (visas/licenses etc) but then after that it gets a lot better so to stick with it! I think the metro is supposed to be really handy too so where ever the apartment is there should be a metro link that takes us near school (though I hope I'm not remembering that incorrectly!) Did they tell you what area the accommodation would be in?


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> just thinking if they went into loads then thats a good sign right?:eyebrows:


sorry hun my last post (above) was directed at you too!


----------



## jkhanom

compared to your other interviews was this more or less detail?


----------



## Lsn

I haven't had any other interviews yet. I have one lined up in a week but that's for a job in the Seychelles! Ive applied to a couple if other school in Dubai, has acknowledgments but waiting to hear if I've been shortlisted.

They didn't go into a lot of detail about accommodation with me either. One bed flat in a purpose built block in a place called al waqua near mirdiff. I have a friend in Dubai who said he'd go and check out the area so I'll let you know. From what I can see it's just a massive residential area, you have to go to mirdiff to join a club to use a pool or gym, or the beach clubs on the coast which are further away. There Is a big supermarket close by. I understood it's not on the metro line but there are various bus routes. Apparently you have to have a car, too isolated without. Driving Is a bit scary by the sounds of it but as long as you're careful it should be fine


----------



## jkhanom

Any news anybody?!


----------



## Jemskem

Nooooooo still nothing!!! It's seriously doing my head in now... I need to know! :/


----------



## jkhanom

who did you contact at Repton and what did they say? My brother had applied for the maths job but is too wimpy to call or e mail.


----------



## jkhanom

jkhanom said:


> who did you contact at Repton and what did they say? My brother had applied for the maths job but is too wimpy to call or e mail.


what about SRS?


----------



## Lsn

No, I haven't heard yet either x


----------



## jkhanom

any news?


----------



## Lsn

Nope but to be honest It was explained to me at the beginning of my interview that I probably wouldn't hear for about a week so its ok. Don't worry, you'll hear soon


----------



## jkhanom

-601r2+ hasnt it been nearly 3 weeks ++*


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> -601r2+ hasnt it been nearly 3 weeks ++*


It'll be two weeks tomorrow since my interview with repton hopefully hear back they said anytime after yesterday we should hear back. It's been nearly three weeks since interview with srs if I don't hear back tomorrow from either of them I'll email them again just to get an update on the process


----------



## MissS_185

Let me know how you get on with SRS as I've just accepted a job with them and be good to get to know some 'new' colleagues!


----------



## Lsn

I had my interview at the end of last week so it's not been too long for me. They've obviously interviewed for a lot of jobs around the UK and Dubai. Don't worry - they'll just need time to get together and make their final decisions.  I know it's difficult to wait though!


----------



## Jemskem

MissS_185 said:


> Let me know how you get on with SRS as I've just accepted a job with them and be good to get to know some 'new' colleagues!


I certainly will... if I ever hear from them!  how long ago did you have your interview and when did you hear back?


----------



## Jemskem

Lsn said:


> I had my interview at the end of last week so it's not been too long for me. They've obviously interviewed for a lot of jobs around the UK and Dubai. Don't worry - they'll just need time to get together and make their final decisions.  I know it's difficult to wait though!


I know I keep thinking no news is still good news! they emailed me back the other day saying that they were finalising everything yesterday so should hear back sometime after then so hopefully won't be too long.


----------



## MissS_185

I had my interview in London on the 3rd and then heard back on the 7th. I really sympathise as even waiting that short time was a nightmare. I was checking my phone every 5seconds. I'll keep everything crossed for you. I thought I hadn't got it as someone else heard really quickly afterwards so I think every interview is different in terms of when they get back to you!


----------



## Jemskem

MissS_185 said:


> I had my interview in London on the 3rd and then heard back on the 7th. I really sympathise as even waiting that short time was a nightmare. I was checking my phone every 5seconds. I'll keep everything crossed for you. I thought I hadn't got it as someone else heard really quickly afterwards so I think every interview is different in terms of when they get back to you!


I had my interview for srs in London on 2nd and haven't heard anything since! apart from when I emailed them for an update and they just answered that they were interviewing for several positions and hadn't made a decision. That was a week ago! To be honest I think if I had been successful they definitely would have been in touch by now  I thought they would have let me know that I hadn't been successful though. I will definitely keep you updated on any progress though!


----------



## jkhanom

anything? how are you keeping sane? I think I am going to soon have to start some pseudo grieving and move on....


----------



## jkhanom

dont suppose we will hear anything today either cos it is their day off


----------



## Jemskem

Nope still nothing... I'm hoping I mite wake up to a nice email on Sunday morning telling me I've got the job... Would be a very nice start to the week!


----------



## jdsunjd

Hey been watching this thread for a bit. I had my interview last monday and was told id find out in a week to 10 days so any day now I guess! Good luck


----------



## Jemskem

jdsunjd said:


> Hey been watching this thread for a bit. I had my interview last monday and was told id find out in a week to 10 days so any day now I guess! Good luck


I had mine over two weeks ago now and still not heard anything :-( but maybe they tell everyone all at the same time so maybe still gotta wait a few days. Good luck to you too! What do you teach?


----------



## Slam90

*Dubai holiday/research trip!*

Hello all. Jumping into this thread rather late but I've only just joined. What fascinating reading - loads of useful information from you all, thanks. My wife and I are thinking of heading out to Dubai next September (can't do this September as we are expecting our second baby then!) if we can get jobs. We have a friend in Dubai so have decided to head over there during the Easter hols and stay with her for a week to try and get a feel for the place and decide if applying is the right thing for us. We want a fresh challenge and have heard that life in Dubai is good. We are planning to visit some schools too. The best of luck to those of you still waiting to hear; I hope you make it! Any information or hints/tips about applying would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jkhanom

*still no news?*

What is their problem?


----------



## jdsunjd

I teach PE and you?


----------



## Jemskem

jdsunjd said:


> I teach PE and you?


English  I keep checking my emails every five minutes - it's like watching a pot that's never boiling!! fingers crossed for us. Let me know if you hear anything soon!


----------



## jdsunjd

Jemskem said:


> English  I keep checking my emails every five minutes - it's like watching a pot that's never boiling!! fingers crossed for us. Let me know if you hear anything soon!


I know how you feel!! Will do


----------



## Lewy1983

Well it's been a long time since I started this thread, and I'll be honest nothing has changed!

I'm no closer to teaching abroad, not even an interview, an it's not for want of trying either


----------



## jkhanom

Lewy1983 said:


> Well it's been a long time since I started this thread, and I'll be honest nothing has changed!
> 
> I'm no closer to teaching abroad, not even an interview, an it's not for want of trying either


Dont lose heart, new schools opening, maybe just not this time round.


----------



## Lewy1983

It's just so frustrating! Desperate to teach abroad and no matter how hard I try just doesn't happen!


----------



## jkhanom

where do you want to go and what do you teach


----------



## Lewy1983

I'm a secondary art teacher. I'm open to anywhere really, first choice is Dubai but I know it's competitive.


----------



## jkhanom

something will come through evntually, just think of all thses people who are jsut waiting after an interview are they really any closer than you or I?


----------



## jruizmontero

Hi, I am math teacher in Spain at secondary school. I would like to get information to work like teacher in Dubai. I am very interesting to work in this country. Thanks


----------



## jdsunjd

Lewy1983 said:


> I'm a secondary art teacher. I'm open to anywhere really, first choice is Dubai but I know it's competitive.


Have you signed up to all the job agencies for international teaching? Search associates, CIS, TIE are the best. There are still jobs out there and there is a Search associates fair in London on the 21st april if you get your profile sorted soon you could check it out. Good luck!!


----------



## Lewy1983

Has anyone been to a job fair? Are they recommended?


----------



## jdsunjd

Lewy1983 said:


> Has anyone been to a job fair? Are they recommended?


Ive not been but its usually a really high success rate, im already teaching abroad and thats where all my friends got the jobs they have now!


----------



## jkhanom

has there really been no feedback from any interviews?


----------



## Lewy1983

I know it's the wrong forum or thread but I recently got short listed for an interview at Patana school Bangkok. Just wondered whether anyone else had?


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> has there really been no feedback from any interviews?


still nothing  I'm beginning to give up hope of EVER hearing anything! Might take the advice from the above post and go to the job fair in London - sounds promising!


----------



## Lsn

A bit of hope for you all..... I was recently rejected by Repton, so no news is good news, right?!  stay positive and good luck guys!


----------



## jdsunjd

Also rejected


----------



## Jemskem

Also rejected! They clearly don't know a good thing when they see one  ah well guys never mind! There'll be more opportunities it just obviously wasn't meant to be right now


----------



## jkhanom

Jemskem said:


> Also rejected! They clearly don't know a good thing when they see one  ah well guys never mind! There'll be more opportunities it just obviously wasn't meant to be right now


aso rejected!! I wonder who they did recruit!


----------



## Lsn

Sorry guys  but hey, it just wasn't meant to be! When one door closes another opens (usually a better one!)  good luck


----------



## Lsn

Ps I've heard a few bad stories about the recruitment fairs. Don't just jump into anything - the right school Is out there for all of us, but remember this is a massive decision. Make sure they deserve you as much as you deserve them


----------



## Tricktrack

Really sorry for you guys, I've enjoyed following your threads and have had fingers crossed for you all! Not sure if it's of any interest and I know nothing further except as a prospective parent, but gems Wellington academy DSO still have a list of vacancies showing on their website due to their expansion for September, is listed on the news and events tab, just a thought!
Good luck with whatever you end up doing!


----------



## jkhanom

OK THIS IS GOING TO BE A RANT. Basically, the heartache and anguish that goes into not just the preparation, but also the wait of the outcome for any of these roles is overwhelming. The delayed response is rude and the lack of information is fustrating to say the least. We can put up with all of this as we want to endure for the positive outcome, however, why do these recruiters whom are actual senior leaders BUILD UP HOPE!! and give false positives and then a standard reply to any feedback that you have requested!! 
Did anybody else ask for feedback?


----------



## Jemskem

I have this morning but no response as yet I guess I'll wait patiently again! Might look on that school that's expanded and see if there's any posts for my subject. I just don't know if I can be bothered with the whole rigmarole again :-/


----------



## jkhanom

is your job in the uk permanent? what about srs?


----------



## Jemskem

I e give up on them they haven't replied to my email and its been nearly a month since interview. Yeh my jobs permanent so I'm ok here for a while!


----------



## Lsn

Have you guys tried applying for Dubai British school? It's got a good reputation, one of the best to work for I hear, and the waiting lists are always long which suggests it's very popular


----------



## eng2006

MissS_185 said:


> Let me know how you get on with SRS as I've just accepted a job with them and be good to get to know some 'new' colleagues!


Hi, I have just been offered a job with SRS and am seriously considering it. Which key stage and subject have you just accepted?

Would be keen to talk to you! Congratulations on your appointment. :clap2:


----------



## MissS_185

I've accepted a job at SRS message me if you need anything or if you accept! Be good to know some other people who will be working there!


----------



## MissS_185

Haha - sorry, just realised that message was to me!! Lol!!! I'll pm you!


----------



## MissS_185

It won't let me PM you. I've accepted a business studies job (KS4 and kS5). What have you been offered?


----------



## eng2006

English KS3,4,5 particularly responsibility for KS3. take away the spaces for my email. e h u r s t h o u s e AT yahoo dot com- might be easier than on here!


----------



## Pink Fairie

eng2006 said:


> English KS3,4,5 particularly responsibility for KS3. take away the spaces for my email. e h u r s t h o u s e AT yahoo dot com- might be easier than on here!


The forum will not stop you writing your email address but the moderators are likely to delete it anyway as you will get more spam mail than you every knew possible!  congrats on your jobs by the way guys and safe journey over


----------



## trendybendy

eng2006 said:


> Hi, I have just been offered a job with SRS and am seriously considering it. Which key stage and subject have you just accepted?
> 
> Would be keen to talk to you! Congratulations on your appointment. :clap2:


Hi, 

I've accepted a Primary job at SRS so see you at induction but would be nice to chat before as I'm sure we are going to have similar questions. 

:ranger:x


----------



## bensterben

Hi guys! My head's spinning trying to look into teaching in Dubai. I'm in my sixth year teaching secondary English 11-18, I'm also qualified to do drama and media studies. If the info I found is to be believed, I could be earning AED 12000 a month or something tax free and rent free? That's about £7.5k (GBP) isn't it? I get that living costs may be high but seems too good to be true. The real issue is that I have 4 kids and worry about accommodation and whether the kids would get places free at the school I work.
Is it true they pay for annual flights home? What are the bonus packages really like? As I say, if can't be as good as it all sounds, there'd be nobody left in UK!


----------



## wandabug

It is too good to be true - dhs.12000 a month equals £2041 a month. 
You cannot live in Dubai on this wage alone with 4 kids.


----------



## dub2oz

Hi Paul,

Just wondering if you can offer any advice on securing a teaching position in Dubai. Im a secondary school History teacher from Ireland,

Kind regards

Cormac


----------



## ZeeKhan

Bensterben .....Are you really a teacher ...if so I'm shocked with all the ammunition available to you how did you work out that 12000 DHS a month equates to £7500? ...if this the quality of our teachers in the UK ...then this surely explains why the UK education system and schooling is crumbling .....I'm still shocked ..


----------



## tgshep

*education graduate*

I am a recent graduate from a Post Graduate Diploma in Secondary Education in Australia. I am really keen to move to UAE to teach in August. I specialized in health and physical education, and am also qualified to teach middle years science and SOSE/social studies.

I realise that being a graduate, there is the issue of having no experience (apart from prac and internships at schools during the uni course), but I am very confident in my abilities and am hoping that having finished with a 6.5 grade point average (on a scale of 1-7) will help me stand out. I also have a Bachelor of sports studies and am a qualified fitness professional in Australia, so hoping they give me some extra appeal for PE positions. 

Can anyone give me any help/advice on the whole process? I have registered on teachanywhere.com and have been trawling through heaps of websites gathering information and lists of schools which I will start emailing when I finalise my CV and cover letter. Do I realistically have a chance as a fresh graduate or am I shooting too high? I will give it a red hot crack regardless.

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated 

Cheers, Tim.


----------



## tgshep

jdsunjd,

I am also a PE teacher looking for work there.. Just wondering how you got on with finding PE teaching work in Dubai? Did you have any luck? Where are you now?

Cheers, Tim.


----------



## ZeeKhan

tgshep said:


> jdsunjd,
> 
> I am also a PE teacher looking for work there.. Just wondering how you got on with finding PE teaching work in Dubai? Did you have any luck? Where are you now?
> 
> Cheers, Tim.


there is a PE post on TES at the moment for Gems


----------



## lxinuk

Research the schools, get a list of HR contacts and apply direct...recruiting is happening this term, get your CV on their desks ;-) 


Lx


----------



## BedouGirl

Taleem is having an open day on Saturday. They are looking for a LOT of staff.


----------



## brenny48

Hi guys. I know this is an old thread, but I've just been offered a job at Repton and wondered if anyone else had any luck?


----------



## pg1886

Hi 
Just got offered a teaching Job in Dubai but not sure if the package is good.
I will get tax free monthly salary of AED 9,000, a 1 bedroom apartment, water and electricity bills paid, medical insurance, annual flight allowance after first year of service. 
Does this sound good?
I would be appreciate your help!

P


----------



## Cos_mo

pg1886 said:


> Hi
> Just got offered a teaching Job in Dubai but not sure if the package is good.
> I will get tax free monthly salary of AED 9,000, a 1 bedroom apartment, water and electricity bills paid, medical insurance, annual flight allowance after first year of service.
> Does this sound good?
> I would be appreciate your help!
> 
> P


How many years are u teaching?


----------



## pg1886

Only 2 years


----------



## Cos_mo

pg1886 said:


> Only 2 years


9000dhs isn't great but you don't have too much experience behind you yet. Rest of the package is standard. Try get some info on the school...,you don't want to have to kill yourself working for 9000dhs!!


----------



## MissS_185

There are much better teaching deals out there then this .... 11,000dhs with accommodation, flight allowance and medical insurance I was told is about the average for a teacher - especially as you will most probably work harder then you do in the UK.

Also a flight allowance after a year of service?? Most school contracts you get that as part of the yearly contact (e.g. Mine was paid over 2 salary payments ... Half in Sept and half in Feb).

What school is it?


----------



## pg1886

MissS_185 said:


> There are much better teaching deals out there then this .... 11,000dhs with accommodation, flight allowance and medical insurance I was told is about the average for a teacher - especially as you will most probably work harder then you do in the UK.
> 
> Also a flight allowance after a year of service?? Most school contracts you get that as part of the yearly contact (e.g. Mine was paid over 2 salary payments ... Half in Sept and half in Feb).
> 
> What school is it?


Its King Dubai, there suposed to be one of the top schools out there.


----------



## butterfly1206

*Srs*



trendybendy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've accepted a Primary job at SRS so see you at induction but would be nice to chat before as I'm sure we are going to have similar questions.
> 
> :ranger:x


Hi, I was wondering if you would be willing to share any more information about working at SRS? Would you recommend it? I'm in the process of applying for a job but can't find anything about the Primary School, only negative comments about the secondary!

I would really appreciate any feedback you would be willing to give.


----------

